# Hello



## petter63 (Apr 23, 2019)

Good day to you all.
Just bought myself a mk2 quattro 3.2 v6 , very pleased with the performance and handling, just what i hoped it would be.
I have owned the car for 1 week, i bought the car as a second car/ project to work on.
i think my wish has been granted, central locking not working, was when i bought it
Rear lights playing up.
Water drivers side footwell and smell of damp. not noticed when i bought car.
Anyways, i did buy it to work on and from what ive already seen most things can be fixed via the advice on this wonderful forum,
i do enjoy a bit of fettling so i will let you know how i get on.
regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Petter, Welcome to the TTF.
Plenty of info on both probs in the MK2 section.
Hoggy.


----------



## RLumsden86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi, Just joined myself, Recently upgraded from my 2.0T A4 to the Audi TTS mk2. night and day difference and loving it so far 

Good luck with your work that needs done, I'm sure you'll find a solution on the forum somewhere


----------



## rasA4 (Apr 23, 2019)

congrats hopefully wont be too much work
my mate is looking for a mk1 TT 3.2 manual did you test drive the mk1?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## TedKarslake (Apr 22, 2019)

I've just joined up to the forum too! Loved the look of the Mk2 but ended up going with a Mk1 Quattro Sport


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TedKarslake said:


> I've just joined up to the forum too! Loved the look of the Mk2 but ended up going with a Mk1 Quattro Sport


Hi, A much nicer choice.
Hoggy.


----------



## petter63 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi 
Thanks for the welcome.
I have test driven a mk1 last year for my daughter and it was very impressive, but ,she wasnt happy with the colour so it didnt happen :roll: 
I have had a toyota mr2 roadster for the past 7 years as a second car /project ,great fun and a great driving experience and never any issues with it apart from consumables.
it went as a part ex for my audi.
I have a plan of attack for my present issues and im sure none of them are serious , just annoying really but very fixable without too much cost.
rgds


----------

